#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  30th Anniversary Celebration of World Wide Web by Google Doodle!

## Bhavya

World Wide Web (WWW) first proposed by Tim Berners-Lee on 11th March 1989. So Google Doodle is celebrating the 30th anniversary of World Wide Web. Here you can find more information about the 30th-anniversary celebration of the World Wide Web.

----------

